# Petrochina ADR



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

With oil prices low, I thought about diving into some more oily stocks.
Petrochina seems like a safer bet with a healthy dividend. 
Does anyone own this stock and know what the withholding tax on the dividend is?


----------

